# My Custom Hosting | OpenVZ | 2 Gb RAM | 100 Gb SSD Cached Disk | 1000 Gb Transfer | IPv6 | Nightly B



## MCH-Phil (Aug 17, 2013)

​ ​About *My Custom Hosting*​My Custom Hosting was registered back in 2009 and has been providing hosting to customers for almost 8 years.  We aim to offer your the most features at the lowest price possible. With multiple offsite backup locations, CloudFlare, Softaculous and Nginx+Varnish, and now OpenVZ and KVM VPS, we feel we are almost there but if you have any suggestions to a feature we should add to our line-up please let us know!​ ​Exclusive *vpsBoard Offer Details*​2 Gb RAM Guaranteed​4 Gb RAM Burstable​100 Gb SSD Cached Disk Space​1000 Gb Transfer​1 IPv4 + 5 IPv6​4 CPU Cores (Shared)​ ​*$7 monthly!  Order Here!*​ ​OpenVZ *Node H/W*​Dual E5462's with 32Gb RAM and SSD Caching

OpenVZ *Plans*

Available Here

 ​*Locations*

All OpenVZ VPS are hosted in Lenoir, North Carolina at the Dacentec facility.

*Speed Test / Traceroute / Looking Glass*

OpenVZ Looking Glass

*Contact*

E-Mail / Ticket

 

Thanks!

 ​ ​


----------



## ICPH (Aug 28, 2013)

Really good price for the value. Please is it issue when you receive like 50 DMCA emails monthly on one VPS IP? You require 24 hour content removal or suspend?

Doy ou suspend your resellers if you receive like physhing, spam emails removal requests? I experienced companies banned me because some of my clients hosted physhing sites. And after like 3 of these incidents, they banned the reseller.


----------

